
Properly Ground your Circuits - ChuckMcM
http://www.edn.com/design/pc-board/4443239/Properly-ground-your-circuits
======
ChuckMcM
Poor grounding is a mistake that comes up a lot when people are learning
electronics. This article has an excellent discussion about the various types
of 'ground' references and how they interact.

~~~
blacksmythe
I found this article too basic to be actionable.

Here is a thorough reference on the subject from Artech:
[https://www.amazon.com/Essentials-Microwave-Grounding-
Artech...](https://www.amazon.com/Essentials-Microwave-Grounding-Artech-
Library/dp/1580539416/)

A related classic is: High Speed Digital Design: A Handbook of Black Magic,
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0133957241](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0133957241)

